# Triple boot macbook pro Lion + Squeeze + Windows 7



## flosouillard (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait plusieurs jours que j'essaie de réaliser un triple boot sur mon macbook pro ... 
Après avoir parcouru de nombreux tutoriels sur internet, voici les opérations que j'ai effectué.
Tout d'abord, j'ai partitionné mon DD en 4 ( Mac, Windows, Linux, Linux Swap ) avec l'utilitaire de disques Mac.
J'ai installé reFit.
J'ai installé windows 7 Intégral.
Jusqu'ici, aucun problème : windows et mac fonctionnaient.
Je suis donc passé à l'installation de linux. Vers la fin, j'ai accepté l'installation du GRUB. Une fois l'opération effectuée je suis allé dans l'invité de commande et j'ai tapé :
cd /
chroot target 
aptitude install gptsync
gptsync /dev/sda
grub-install --force /dev/sda
aptitude install grub2
exit
exit
Pour finir j'ai cliqué sur "Terminer l'installation'.
Au reboot, le partition windows ne fonctionne plus.
Si j'effectue l'opération inverse, c'est à dire si j'installe linux et ensuite windows, la partition linux ne fonctionne plus elle aussi.
J'ai lu sur un forum que c'était surement du à un écrasement du systeme de démarrage par windows... mais je ne comprends pas comment windows peut écraser le GRUB si j'installe LINUX après ...
Je n'ai pas trouvé de tuto qui fonctionne afin de réparer le boot.
Que me proposez-vous de faire ? Est-il plus judicieux de passer par une autre technique ( par exemple lilo ? ) ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Isdf (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

le problème vient du fait que tu na pas installer grub sur ta partition linux mais probablement sur le "MBR" ce qui casse tout empêche refit de faire un boot correcte pour windows.
Il faut installer grub sur ta partition /sdaX ou il y a linux si tu ne veux pas avoir de problème.

J'espère que celà va t'aider mais j'avais eu le même problème sous SL et je l'avais résolu comme çà.

A+


----------



## flosouillard (26 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse ...
Est-ce que tu pourrais m'expliquer comment faire stp .... car quand arrive le moment où il me demande si je veux installer le grub je saisis juste oui. Je ne vois pas pourquoi il va s'installer sur le MBR si j'ai bien sélectionné ma partition au début de l'installation.


----------



## Isdf (27 Juillet 2011)

Hello, 
la commande est :



```
grub-install /dev/sdX

grub-update
```
Avec X le numéro de ta partition linux

Après si tu as un installateur graphique tu dois avoir une option pour choisir l'emplacement de grub je ne me souviens plus ou cela se trouve exactement mais tu devrai le voir. Prends bien le temps de lire tous les menus et sous menus de l'installation.


----------



## flosouillard (28 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci... Petite rectification : c'est update-grub et on est obligé de mettre --force pour le grub-install 
Enfin bon, c'est juste des détails...
Cela ne m'a pas permis de rectifier mon problème  ...
Afin de mieux comprendre les opérations que j'effectue, voici le tuto que j'ai suivi à la lettre : http://www.bawet.org/article.php3?id_article=151
L'installation de windows via boot camp s'est faite sans soucis.
De même pour linux où j'ai bien spécifié ma partition (/dev/sda3).
Installation terminée avec succès mais au démarrage, impossible de booter sur aucune partition. Message d'erreur m'informant qu'il n'y a pas de device bootable.
J'ai booté sur ma partition linux via CD Super Grub ( si mes souvenirs sont bons ) afin d'exécuter la commande update-grub, mais cela n'a rien changé.
Là je suis vraiment perdu, je ne vois pas du tout où ça peut coincer ?


----------



## Isdf (28 Juillet 2011)

Hello, j'ai regarder ton tuto  et je trouve que c'est trop c'est trop compliqué ...
mon DD est de 250go

J'ai installer mac os
redimensionné la partition principale 100go

ne supprime pas la partition efi si tu utilise autre chose que mac os pour redimensionner.
créer 3 partition 
une 50go windows
Une avec le reste linux à peu prêt 95go 
et la dernier de 4go pour le swap et pouvoir mettre linux en veille.
Biensur tu peux adapter.

J'ai installé windows 

J'ai installé refit

redémarrer 2 fois pour être sur qu'il a pris en compte mac et windows des fois refit n'apparait pas dès le premier boot.

J'ai installer linux avec grub sur sa partitionpas sur le mbr

redemarrer et dans Refit (au boot) aller sur dans la console pour synchroniser les partitions 

et cela marche sans problème

quelque soit le Linux installé

je n'ai jamais eu besoin de faire autant de ligne de commande pour installer linux.

j'espère que ça t'aidera car je vois vraiment pas sinon pourquoi il crash windows

PS : update-grub : désolé mais j'ai tapé un peu vite sans me relire


----------



## flosouillard (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai enfin trouvé mon erreur ! et tu viens de la donner dans ton post ... Il est nécessaire d'aller dans la console via refit pour mettre à jour le MBR et ça fonctionne alors  ... UN GRAND MERCI A TOUS POUR VOTRE AIDE


----------



## Isdf (2 Août 2011)

Je suis content que ça marche....

Enjoy...


A+


----------



## flosouillard (5 Novembre 2011)

Je ré-ouvre le sujet car je rencontre à nouveau un problème avec mon triple boot ...

Voici les différentes étapes que j'effectue :

Formattage complet du dd (en 1 partition nommée MAC)
Installation de refit
Partitionnement :
" sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 169G MS-DOS "LINUX" 40G "
" sudo diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 109G MS-DOS "WINDOWS" 40G "
Installation de windows 7 (avec formatage de la partition en NTFS)
Installation de debian squeeze 6.0.3 ( avec formatage en ext3 sur la racine / sans installation de swap ).
J'ai pris soin de ne pas installer le grub sur la partition principale mais sur celle dédiée à linux.

Au redémarrage j'ai mis à jour le MBR en cliquant sur l'utilitaire de partitionnement de refit.

Malgré toutes ces manips seuls Windows et Mac fonctionnent.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## flosouillard (7 Novembre 2011)

En fait c'est la partition RECOVERY qui pose problème dans le triple boot.
De mémoire voici le schéma du MBR que l'on obtient sous Lion :
en 1 : EFI
en 2 : Partition Mac
en 3 : Partition Recovery
en 4 : Partition Windows

Ca explique donc que seuls Windows et MAC fonctionnent.
Le MBR ne pouvant contenir que 4 partitions, j'ai donc pensé à supprimer la partition recovery et créer un disque partitionné de la façon suivante :
1) EFI
2) MAC
3) WINDOWS
4) LINUX
5) RECOVERY (où on aura bien sûr réinstallé la partition comme d'origine)

Par la suite, en mettant le MBR à jour, on devrait obtenir le schéma suivant :
en 1 : EFI
en 2 : Partition Mac
en 3 : Partition Windows
en 4 : Partition Linux

J'espère que Lion reconnaitra quand même la partition RECOVERY même si elle n'apparait pas dans le MBR ...


----------



## Isdf (14 Novembre 2011)

J'ai fait une clef bootable avec dessus l'image d'installation de lion et j'ai supprimé la partition recovery et ca marche après ce n'est pas conseillé par apple mais si j'ai un problème je boot sur la clef lion et je lance la recuperation.

Enfin ensuite tout dépend de la façon dont tu sauvegarde tes données. Penses toujours à sauvegarder avant de bidouiller les partitions, çà peut être utile


----------



## l.poignant (28 Décembre 2011)

J'ai beau avoir suivi toutes ces étapes cela ne fonctionne pas.

Mac OS et Linux ( ubuntu en l'occurrence ) fonctionne correctement mais je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Windows lorsque je le lance il me signale qu'il y a une erreur et qu'il faut le réparer avec le CD seulement je ne peux rien faire avec le CD de Windows la réparation du démarrage ne fonctionne pas. Mon système Windows 7 n'est même pas détecté.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider. Merci.


----------

